# starter



## jetsfan (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey all im looking for a starter for a kohler command 20hp engine.the motor is a on a sears craftsman 50 inch deck riding mower


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try this link : http://www.dbelectrical.com/ 
They should have one.


----------

